

Guitar Hero Game... Using Real Guitars - chaostheory
http://gizmodo.com/352800/guitar-rising-for-real-guitar-heroes

======
mironathetin
That sounds cool indeed.

I don't have the time to play in a band and I always look for ways to keep my
jam session at home as interesting as possible.

There is also a lack for easily available music without the guitar track in
decent quality. If they are going to fill this gap they 'll be my best friends
soon.

------
rms
Good idea. I would like to note that if you can play the drums on Rock Band,
you can play the real drums. It's just a 5 piece electronic drum kit, and I
believe there's even a hack to let you use it to compose music on a computer
now.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
As much as I love drumming in Rock Band, it's not quite the same. You don't
learn good technique, or how to read music, or the lingo and vocabulary that
go together with real proficiency at percussion instruments.

That being said, most drummers don't know how to read music either. The old
joke: "How do you get your drummer to slow down if he's playing too fast? Put
sheet music in front of him."

